# Holy Smok'in Greenheads!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I wasn't going to go out today, but i'm glad I did. the first flock came in about 6 strong. I doubled up and 1 was banded!! unbelievable thanksgiving week!
2 duck bands 3 days apart. its all luck really... you just got to put yourself out there.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

You sure no how to clean up on mallards. Freaking awesome that you got two bands too! Nice work!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

That's what I would call an epic week! Strong work gf!


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

Fantastic. Looks like you have quite the honey hole for ducks! With the wind today I couldn't hit anything. I left with only one duck, luckily it too was a greenhead.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice. Where were they both banded at?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

so, the first band was banded in west layton on Feb 1, 2013 and the second one was banded in west kaysville on Feb 7, 2013. both were hatched in 2012 or earlier


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> so, the first band was banded in west layton on Feb 1, 2013 and the second one was banded in west kaysville on Feb 7, 2013. both were hatched in 2012 or earlier


 Sweet! more local birds. My last one was banded in Bennion Utah. There are a lot more local ducks around here than people think. By local I mean ducks that never leave the state. Just like our goose population.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Sweet! more local birds. My last one was banded in Bennion Utah. There are a lot more local ducks around here than people think. By local I mean ducks that never leave the state. Just like our goose population.


I have 3 local duck bands, and 2 others. one from Nevada and the other from Colorado. cant remember the exact location, i'd have to look at my certificates. I agree though, they band a lot of local ducks and those ducks never really leave. they have plenty of safe places to hang out at.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I also have a greenie from Bennion.
If told correctly they were banded at Redwood Memorial cemetery.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

A few years back I was hunting with Goosefreak on Utah Lake, shot a handed greenhead that was handed at Farmington Bay. I agree that we have a lot of local ducks

I also think the Goosefreak needs to change his name to Greenhead Freak


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My buddy shot a banded mallard on Thanksgiving day this year, it was banded in Kaysville February 2013 also. Another resident duck. Last year on the last day of the season we were out and he shot a pintail that was banded in Wayside Texas 2010.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah Buddy! Way to get it done!


----------

